# Certified coder moving to Maryland



## codingkw (Jul 26, 2010)

I am a certfied coder with over 7 years of experience.  I even have experience working from home.  I am relocating to Maryland in mid to late August.  The date is negotiable.  I have experience in Interventional Radiology and Interventional Cardiology.  I also have ED and other basic coding skills.  I have a lot of auditing experience and edits and rejection experience.

Kimberly A. Melman, CPC 

502 Marley Station Road * Glen Burnie, MD 21061 * 352-445-1682 * 
codingkw@yahoo.com 


SUMMARY OF PROFESSIONAL SKILLS

* Detailed oriented Certified Professional Coder with a solid background in Interventional Radiology & Cardiology. 

* Excels at multi-tasking in a fast paced environment, completing projects within time and budget constraints. 

* Superior office skills with proficiency in MS Outlook, Word, Excel, 3M & various software packages. 


PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE 

CENTRAL FLORIDA HEALTH ALLIANCE
The Villages, FL……..October 2007 – Present
Interventional Radiology/Cardiology Coder/Auditor
* Coder/Auditor for 2 Hospitals Interventional Radiology Lab
* Coder for The Villages Regional Hospital Cardiology Cath Lab
* Work closely with physicians to improve documentation.
* Code other aspects of Outpatient Charges
* Audit Outpatient Edits and Errors

MEDASSURANT 
Annapolis, MD..........August 2006-May 2007 
Medical Coder/Auditor 
* Coder for Medicare Risk Adjustment Project 
* Train Junior coders 

STANDARD TECHNOLOGY INCORPORATED 
Baltimore, MD...........August 2004-May 2006 
Medical Coder 
* Remote coder for Overseas Bases 
* Specialty Coder for Macdill Air Force Base (1 year) 
* Handle all coding for Orthopedic, General Surgery, Gyn, Optometry, PT, ENT 
* Back up coder for Pediatrics, ED, Internal Medicine, Ophthalmology
* Institute training sessions with doctors regarding documentation & coding. 

MAXIM CODING SOLUTIONS 
Columbia, MD..........August 2005-December 2005 
Medical Coder 
* Remote coder for VA Hospitals
* Specialty coder for all departments 

LIFECARE PROFESSIONALS 
Washington, DC........October 2003-July 2004 
Medical Coder 
* Orthopedic Coder for Walter Reed Army Medical Center 
* Handle all coding for Orthopedic Department 
* Institute training sessions with Doctors, PA's & Residents regarding documentation & coding. 

MEDICAL MANAGEMENT PROFESSIONALS 
Glen Burnie, MD........May 2002-October 2003 
Medical Coder 
* Lead Coder with daily experience in Interventional Radiology, Nuclear Medicine coding, E&M, Orthopedics, & OB/GYN coding. 
* Handle all coding related rejections. 
* Interaction with clients to the extent of training sessions with our doctors. 



PROGRESSIVE INSURANCE 
Woodlawn, MD........May 1997-May 2001 
Medical Claims Representative (1999-2001) 
* MD PIP claims handler with extensive E & M claims. 
* Handled disputes with providers, reviewed medical records, reviewed & paid bills. 
Claims Processor (1997-1999) 
* Typed correspondence, performed data entry, & answered customer phone calls. 
* Handled billing accounts for the office. 
* Organized office events (Holiday Party, Office Meetings). 

METRO/BASICS CORPORATE OFFICE 
Baltimore, MD.......May 1994-May 1997 
Administrative Assistant 
* Created and executed numerous projects using Lotus 123. 
* Provided administrative support to the Buyers to include setting appointments, typing letters and faxing. 
* Provided support to data entry supervisor. 

DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE 
Ft. Meade, MD.......October 1992-July 1993 
High School Work Study 
* Scheduled Meetings, typed letters, answered phones & faxed. 

PROFESSIONAL EDUCATION 

Certified Professional Coder 
* Awarded June, 2003 

American Academy of Professional Coders Member 
* Member since October, 2002 

Boston Scientific
* Interventional Cardiology Seminar – June 2010

3M Seminar
*DRG Assurance Program – August 2009

MedLearn
*Advanced Interventional Radiology – June 2009

MedLearn
*Interventional Cardiology Seminar – May 2009

American Academy of Professional Coders 
* Surgical Chart Auditing Seminar - May, 2004 

Coding Audioconfrences 
* Held monthly at Medical Management Professionals 

Tampa's Chapter Seminar 
* Hunt for Coding Treasures - October, 2004 

CSI's Crown Seminar 
* Interventional Radiology - November, 2002 

Anne Arundel Community College 
Arnold, MD 
2002-2003
* Medical Coding 
* Medical Terminology 
* Structures and Functions of the Human Body

Kaplan University
Online – Present
Pursuing Associates in Health Information Technology


----------

